# Meet our new addition (GSD puppy) :)



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awww, she's adorable! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maddy is so beautiful and so adorable, the picutres of her are great, love the B & W ones. 

Love Tucker's birthday present too.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Maddy (Sasha) is beyond gorgeous!!!!! I love her ears.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I think this picture says beauty, brains, and a good sense of humor.  

What a sweetheart! I'm planning to show my mom these pics when I get home. I know she's going to drool.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! I didn't know they glued their ears...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

janine said:


> She is beautiful!!! I didn't know they glued their ears...


I was going to say the same thing about the ears..... 

She is beautiful with lovely eyes!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! She is a cutie, and her daddy is BEAUTIFUL and I know, I used to show GSD's. Can they show long coated shepherds now? They didn't used to be able to. Here is a thread I started about my show dog from years ago...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/100673-my-gsd.html

I will enjoy watching Sasha grow up! Oh, and your pick-up is gorgeous, I love red Dodges.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my... she's a beauty!! (Her father is absolutely stunning, too.)
Congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow Sasha is gorgeous!!!.. Congrats on finding her..


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG I am IN LOVE!!!! She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! You MUST post more pictures!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is so pretty and her dad is handsome. I love GSD's too.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She definitely has stolen our hearts, that's for sure! She is just a big bundle of love and she has really come out of her shell in the past 24 hours. She loves to play! We're very excited about starting SAR training with her. She has a great drive.

A lot of GSDs have their ears glued as puppies to make sure they stand up perfectly straight. Not all puppies need it, but if their ears aren't standing perfectly straight by the time they are around 3-4 months old, they may have one or both ears slant if they aren't glued. It doesn't hurt or irritate the pup at all and the glue will come out on its own.

Today is kind of an exciting day. Her dad, Luke, just won best of breed, best of winners, and best of opposite sex at the show in Greenfield, MA, so we're very excited for him as well as our breeder! :bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations Jo. She is a true beauty. I love the ears.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is gorgeous. She has the coloring that I love most in GSDs right behind black.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is beautiful! I love german shepards. I have had two german shepard mixes in the past that i got from animal shelters and they were wonderful dogs. I also love the truck. Your hubby was right about getting it instead of an suv, we have a suburban and there are still some things that won't fit in it and if you have to have something big delivered to you it's costs way too much. The mattress store charged me 75.00 to deliver my queen mattress. We couldn't fit it in the suburban. Next time I will buy a truck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful!!! of course we are partial to the name Sasha!and I have always been a big GSD lover!! What a great dog family you have! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow~*

Sasha is JUST STUNNING!!
Congratulations on her and Welcome Home, Sasha!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations!! The fluffy ones are the best!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I just had to share this picture I took right after Sasha's bath the other day. It's not the greatest quality since I took it with my phone, but I think it really captures her personality. :bowl:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww she is adorable!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG!!!!The EARS!!!!Need to go buy a house and get a GSD puppy with those ears of theirs while they are growing! NOW!!!!She's perfect!


----------

